
News.YC Feature Request - Sam_Odio

======
Sam_Odio
PG - first this is a great site. I'm addicted. But, here are my (personal)
feature requests:

\- Give us a way to send feedback without spamming the home page! (like I
am...)

\- Add user comments to the RSS feed

\- Allow member-to-member messaging

\- Search box?? Yes, I know "site:news.ycombinator.com" on google usually
works, but a built-in search would be better. This would reduce the number of
duplicate threads, since we could search before submitting.

\- Voting history? I upvote useful links, then months later forget the URLs
when I need them

What does everyone else think? Any other feature requests not previously
mentioned?

~~~
mattculbreth
Check out <http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/> for search. Daniel Ha did it. It's
pretty damn sharp.

~~~
danielha
Credit goes to Jason for that (cofounder).

------
far33d
There's a feature request link at the bottom of the main page.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Niiice. I guess that shows how often I scroll to the bottom of the main page
:)

------
yaacovtp
I like flagging spammers and people who submit every blog post they write.

------
dawie
Paul wants to keep it simple. You want too much

~~~
Sam_Odio
Why do you think this is too much?

It seems a search box or better RSS functionality is pretty basic. If not,
then huge props to Jason for developing a News.YC search on his own time.

It looks like on the features request page, a lot of other readers want this
stuff too...

------
rokhayakebe
Man. don't you know that you can use Dapper to create your own RSS feed of
webpages. That's why they ain/t doing it. DIY

~~~
Sam_Odio
Thanks for the tip. I wasn't aware of dapper. But, if your logic holds - then
why does any site bother to create RSS feeds anymore?

Regardless, tried using the site, wasn't able to make an RSS feed of articles
and their comments. Maybe someone who's more familiar with the service could
do it, though.

